# where to get a dog



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

hey, i am starting to think about getting a waterfowling dog. my question is has anyone every got a pup from the human sciety (sorry for spelling)
i was wonder if i could get on there or have to get one at a good breader to make sure hunting is in its blood.

thanks ahead 
thomas


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

You may want to really check this as he is mostly trained.

http://picasaweb.google.com/mneiderman/Tom

My name is Meg. My boyfriend and I volunteered to take in a three year old Chesapeake Retriever from someone whom married into our family and could no longer keep the dog due to the spouse's current dog ownership (there was no room for him among two middle-aged great danes).

We drove to Georgia to pick up this dog. Mmmhmm we drove twenty hours to pick up a dog based upon pictures alone and a story that this was a very nice dog.

Tom, the dog, is nice, very very nice, though it has become very apparent to us that though he is nice he is a hunting dog more than a young couple who were looking for a playful family dog and don't believe they could keep up with his needs for activity with the dimensions of their yard so he needs to go soon kind of dog.

We were planinng on taking the dog to a shelter, but I would like him to be happy and I honestly believe that this dog is a hunting dog more than a playful family pet. So I am looking to see if there is anyone who lives near my area of Maumee, Ohio whom would like a very nice dog named Tom.

Info. about Tom:

Tom is three. 
He is an excellent swimmer (Tom loves swimming). 
He retrieves toys rather than playing with them. He carries a little stuffed gingerbread man around instead of playfully tugging on it with us as we had hoped. We gave him pig's ears as treats and he does the same, carrying them to you instead of eating them. 
He is very nice to children, he has been around them all of his life. We have a nine year old who can walk him alone - he does not stop every few feet to mark his territory on walks as many other dogs do.

Please email myself at [email protected] if you are interested in meeting or adopting Tom (or if you have any questions about him).


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

BobM can help you out here, I believe he has adopted a couple of rescue dogs. It's a great deal for the dog as most will be put down if not adopted within certain time frame. There are alot of suburbian people that get dogs from sporting lines that have no idea how much work and time is involved with them and decide to bail, bringing them to a shelter or dumping them in the country on a gravel road, and in most cases they end up in a shelter. If Bob dosn't see this ( and I know he will ) PM him, he will be able to give you information on the rescue groups out there. Here is a link for a lab rescue group.http://www.labadoption.org/


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

It looks like Tom has found a home. I guess he is going to pick him up. 
I think it is someone from ND.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

as several previous posters said, basically, most popular breeds have a rescue organization, you can usually find them with a web search "rescue Labs" or "rescue Chesapeake's", etc. good place to start if you are inclined to go that route, but remember not all rescue dogs come problem free, depends on the previous owners, but there are folks here who can help and know the ropes when it comes to adopting dogs from a rescue situation. good luck!


----------

